# Dialogue between old and new architecture



## Zaz965

for example
hearst tower








http://www.detail-online.com/inspiration/hearst-tower-in-new-york-103623.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^I love dialogue but that's anything but, I'd rather call it bodysnatching


----------



## arno-13

Don't know if you're speaking only about old buildings with modern extention, but i thought this suit well the idea :





There are far better (and recent) pictures, but i couldn't find it.


----------



## Zaz965

this one is quite interesting because looks like a gothic architecture covererd with glass 


indosky said:


> Pittsburg PPG building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics courtest prism magazine, emporis and photozo


----------



## Zaz965

I like these ones, they used old gasometers to put inside new building :master::master:


indosky said:


> ^^cool choices
> 
> Gasometer Vienna


----------



## Zaz965

Seoul, City Hall


indosky said:


> Thanks for the complement, I hope these images inspires others like you.
> 
> Seoul City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from Flickr, Blogspot, Walkerart, wiki and seoul selection


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Great Court by D A Scott, on Flickr


Inner court of the British Museum by Michael Echteld, on Flickr


Great Court, British Museum by Kim, on Flickr


Roof Panorama, British Museum by John Hackston, on Flickr


British Museum by David, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Louvre Runway by Lolowaro974, on Flickr


The Pyramide by Slimberg, on Flickr


Pyramid du Louvre by Stephan, on Flickr


Comme un Défilé Bleu Blanc Rouge Coquelicot au Louvre by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


Louvre pyramid by John Elmslie, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Gare de Strasbourg by Erasosthene, on Flickr


gare SNCF de Strasbourg by philippe haumesser, on Flickr

Gare de Strasbourg by ismabou, on Flickr


Gare SNCF, Strasbourg... by CitroenAZU, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The new MUCEM museum in Marseille, connected to the old but recently refurbished Saint-Jean fort by a pedestrian bridge:


MUCEM - Marseille by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


Port of Marseille at night by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


Sur le toit de MUCEM by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0037 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


DSC_0772 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Gallery, St. Pancras International Railway Station [Explored] by Paul Murray, on Flickr


Champagne Bar, St Pancras International Railway Station by Paul Murray, on Flickr


Champagne Bar, St Pancras International Railway Station by Paul Murray, on Flickr


P1480913 St Pancras London.. by Tadie88, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

In terms of dialogue between very different styles and very different textures, between different buildings but situated near to each other, you can't go wrong with Bucharest, possibly the best for this.


Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Revolution Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

Speranței Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Anglican Church, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Paleologu Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

More Bucharest:


Armand Călinescu Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Batiștei Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Iancu de Hunedoara Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Corneliu Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Jewish Theatre, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Patriei Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


Eugen Carada Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

alexandru.mircea is an awesome forumer :master::master::master::master:


----------



## Zaz965

ópera national de lyon
Jean Nouvel, made the new part








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opéra_National_de_Lyon


----------



## Zaz965

you forgot to post the external part of british museum








http://www.tatildunyasi.com/content...siz_gezebileceginiz_en_iyi_muzeler__2514.aspx


----------



## teles448

*Heron Castilho Building*, in Lisbon


----------



## Maxl

Compañía Sudamericana de Vapores, Valparaiso, Chile


----------



## Maxl

Santiago, Chile


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Zaz965 said:


> you forgot to post the external part of british museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tatildunyasi.com/content...siz_gezebileceginiz_en_iyi_muzeler__2514.aspx


Never seen it like that, thanks


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto, Canada (2004)


----------



## vtkong

Good Job


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Another example of collision rather than dialogue, again from Bucharest:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...160310482741.172642.1133400616&type=1&theater

Communist urbanism. Sometimes interesting, sometimes baffling.


----------



## Fro7en

Kings Cross Station | London


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Bucharest:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...160310482741.172642.1133400616&type=3&theater


----------



## EMArg

Mix of several different times in the *Lower Manhattan of New York City*, with huge modern and old skyscrapers, buildings from the old dutch inheritance, among others:


----------



## majulah

I think Singapore presents a few good examples of new and old architecture living side by side.
Scenes of old buildings overshadowed by newer taller ones, giant glass canopies with cool air vents to beat the weather, and galleries with modern annexes that respect the historical integrity of the building.



Keong Saik Road with the [email protected] towering behind by Silas Khua, on Flickr



Keong Saik Road by Arthur Chai, on Flickr



Clarke Quay – For those who want a night of fun by William Cho, on Flickr



Singapore Clarke Quay at night by wsboon, on Flickr



Colonial police headquarters by Aries R., on Flickr



National Gallery Singapore by stevenSeng, on Flickr



National Gallery Singapore by smuconlaw, on Flickr


----------



## HJP

*Beirut

*Sama Beirut 4-10-2015 (6) by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^great pic.Reminds me of Bucharest a lot, too.


----------



## Shadow on the Wall

*Dialogue between old architecture and new art*

*Opéra Garnier, Paris, France, 1875 -
ceiling painted by Marc Chagall, 1964.*


















2x by http://visite-guidee-paris.fr/visites/opera-garnier/









by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiloki/


----------



## Chris00

MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio, _Rio's Art Museum_. Rio de Janeiro



WallyP said:


> (...)


----------



## Chris00

Another one:



Chris00 said:


> Memorial Minas Gerais, Minas Gerais State Memorial, Belo Horizonte, Brazil.
> 
> Here the dialogue is inside the building:
> 
> The building from the street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it is too heavy for one post, I will edit it then.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice ones!^^



Chris00 said:


> MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio, _Rio's Art Museum_. Rio de Janeiro


The new structure seems to reference Niemeyer :cheers:


----------



## RPFigueiredo

Niemeyer 1939 design for a hotel in Ouro Preto, the crown jewel of Brazilian colonial towns. Uncompromisingly modern, yet extremely discreet:









Grande Hotel de Ouro Preto

Another hotel in a colonial town, designed in 1951. Different from the one in Ouro Preto, in here we see his bolder structural approach, though it remains well settled given the austerity of the façade, with rigid order that causes resonance between modern concrete technology and old construction methods applied to the historic architecture of the place:


















Hotel Tijuco. The roof pitch copies that of the terrain, so as to minimize the visual impact.

Being farther from the historic city centre, Niemeyer also had the chance to be even bolder in his 1951 design for a school, also in diamantina:


----------



## Chris00

Mining and Metals Museum, Belo Horizonte, Brazil.





































www.circuitoculturalliberdade.com


----------



## Chris00

Academia Mineira de Letras, Belo Horizonte, Brazil.










www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br


----------



## Hed_Kandi

There is no room for these two disciplines co exist. One encroaches on the other like a sebaceous cyst.


----------



## Shadow on the Wall

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elbe_Philharmonic_HallElbe Philharmonic Hall, 
designed by architecture firm Herzog & de Meuron,
Hamburg, Germany.









by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kaispeicher_A.jpg









by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ElbPhi_gr._Modell_1.jpg









by https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileie_Elbphilharmonie_-_21.07.2015.jpg









by http://www.foto/bil/55439/am-29082015.html


----------



## Zaz965

this one in malmo sweden


dj4life said:


> It seems, the World Maritime University is already innaugurated:
> New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr
> 
> New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr
> 
> New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr
> 
> New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr
> 
> World Maritime University by Bas Mensink, on Flickr
> 
> New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

mirador massue buenos aires
















https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirador_Massue


----------



## Shadow on the Wall

*Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church*
Berlin, Germany. 
by Franz Schwechten 1895
Egon Eiermann 1961



























































































this one by eszsara https://www.flickr.com/photos/eszsara/3151716888



















all by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Kaiser-Wilhelm-Ged%C3%A4chtniskirche?uselang=de


----------



## mapece

The best example I can think of at the moment is certainly the Coventry Cathedral. 
A lot of times I don't like how the juxtaposition of old and new styles is done, and more than a dialogue it seems as two persons who are shouting at each other in different languages without even try to understand the counterpart.
But in the Coventry Cathedral I can definitely see that dialogue and a harmony between the different parts.


----------



## Zaz965

by ThatOneGuy


ThatOneGuy said:


> Neue Direktion, Cologne, Germany (2016)
> Architects: kadawittfeldarchitektur


----------



## doguorsi2

*Esma Sultan Mansion*

Location: Istanbul, Turkey
Architect: Sarkis Balyan
Year: 1875
Style: Neoclassical/contemporary interior structure


----------



## doguorsi2

*Soho House Istanbul (Palazzo Corpi)*

Location: Istanbul, Turkey
Architect: Giacomo Leoni
Year: 1873
Style: Neoclassical/Contemporary


----------



## doguorsi2

*Pera Museum

*Location: Istanbul, Turkey
Architect: Achille Manoussos
Year: 1893
Style: Neoclassical with a contemporary top extention




































​


----------



## Zaz965

by dickpound


dickpound said:


> *Łódź Fabryczna*
> Train station


----------



## Tankard

Basilica of Santa Teresa. Alba de Tormes. Spain.








SOURCE: Restauración y Construcción (El blog de CYM Yañez & CYM Panama) 









SOURCE: Restauración y Construcción (El blog de CYM Yañez & CYM Panama) 
hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kalø Tower, Djursland, Denmark


----------



## GGJ16

Restoration of Sant Andreu's Bastion of Roses' Citadel

- Location: Roses, Catalonia, Spain

- Architect: Joan Falgueras Font

- Year: 2011


----------



## Zaz965

very nice examples :cheers:


----------



## RémonM

*Het Timerhuis, Rotterdam, by OMA*

Original building, completed in the 1950's









The new annex under construction









2014 - New annex completed


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A modest example in Toronto


----------



## Zaz965

I don't know the name, sorry


Papont said:


> Про скандальный театр на Подоле все помнят? Так вот у него нашёлся прототип.
> 
> Как две капли: в Англии разыскали здание похожее на новый Театр на Подоле


----------



## Shadow on the Wall

*Museum de Fundatie*
Zwolle, Netherlands.
by Eduard Louis de Coninck 1838 -
Bierman Henket architects 2013.


















all by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Museum_de_Fundatie?uselang=nl#mw-subcategories



























all by https://facadeworld.com/2015/02/22/museum-de-fundatie-zwolle/



























all by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Museum_de_Fundatie?uselang=nl#mw-subcategories


----------



## Galro

Smykkeskrinet, Oslo, Norway.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

DSC_4489 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr

Rest of the pics here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138258551#post138258551


----------



## ThatOneGuy

St Peter's Seminary and Kilmahew House, Cardross Scotland 



















Unfortunately the site became abandoned and Kilmahew House burned down in 1995.


----------



## Galro

Two infills from 1999 in the Sølvberg historic area in Stavanger, Norway.




































http://www.helenhard.no/projects/two_houses_on_slvberg


----------



## JMGA196

I really like those two ^^ They are subtle and silent and don't try to stand out as most modern-among-classic buildings try so brutally to do. I would have prefered red roof tiles just to keep the uniformity from above with the rest of the houses though. I also feel all-white/gray buildings have become some sort of cliché among many constructions nowadays, but that could just be me.


----------



## Tolbert

Cant see a lot of dialogue here. Many examples are just brutal rape!


----------



## Zaz965

Ekaterinburg stadium








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138152340&highlight=#post138152340


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ixi'im Restaurant , Chocholá, Mexico (2017)
Architects: Jorge Bolio Arquitectura


----------



## JMGA196

That's one of the most amazing designs I've ever seen!


----------



## Zaz965

by soren5en


soren5en said:


> _Romania. Blaj Cultural Palace Refurbishment. Vlad Sebastian Rusu (2013 - 2016)
> 
> The Cultural Palace was designed in 1930 by the architect Victor Smigelschi, and its purpose was to host cultural events. In 1995 a significant fire burnt
> down most of the building and it remained a ruin until 2012, when the municipality initiated a project for the regeneration of the building, with a new
> flexible multipurpose hall.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/790795/blaj-cultural-palace-refurbishment-vlad-sebastian-rusu-architecture-office
> https://www.dezeen.com/2016/08/06/cultural-palace-refurbishment-vlad-rusu-blaj-romania-renovation-architecture-theatre/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like how they kept the rough exposed brick, gives a little glimpse into its history as a ruin.


----------



## Zaz965

the julio prestes station - 1872 - in são paulo has an intern yard


















they covered the place and and made this saloon in 1999



































https://pt.foursquare.com/v/sala-são-paulo/4b618587f964a520a2162ae3


----------



## Zaz965

this yellow building to the left in some russian city 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842658&page=369


----------



## Zaz965

by ThatOneGuy


ThatOneGuy said:


> Derelict medieval church in Coimbra, Portugal converted to classroom building for Trinity College
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## Zaz965

by Skopje/Скопје


Skopje/Скопје;142442459 said:


> more info at _inhabitat.com_


----------



## mapece

Carlo Scarpa - Castelvecchio museum


----------



## Zaz965

by little universe


little universe said:


> *A New Art Galley Converted from an Old Factory in Zibo City (Shandong Province) - 山东淄博 齐长城美术馆*
> Zibo City, Shandong Province, Northern China
> 
> 
> It was designed by Beijing-based local architects *Archstudio (建筑营)*
> 
> 
> photos from *archdaily.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Zaz965

by little universe


little universe said:


> *A Book Store Renovation at the Ancient District of Liulichang in Beijing - 老北京 琉璃厂某书店*
> Xicheng District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China
> 
> 
> It was designed by Beijing-based local architects *Archstudio (建筑营)*
> 
> Photos from *archdaily.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This building in Gent has been posted already somewhere here, possibly in this very thread, but these angles are worth a repost:



















https://twitter.com/TRCuisinier/status/926187656467435521

wow


----------



## Zaz965

:drool:
thanks for posting


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Regional Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Amiens, France (2012)
Architects: Chartier-Corbasson Architects


----------



## GGJ16

Silesia University's Radio and TV department, Katowice (2017).
Architects : BAAS / Grupa 5 Architekci / Maleccy Biuro Projektowe.


----------



## erbse

^ That's no dialogue, that's brutal rape! :shocked:

And sadly all the non-public facades are much better than the street facade, which is much more important to the cityscape. As it's way too often the case in modernism.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ gentle remider again that dialog can be had by entities that are different. They don't have to be similar to enage in dialogue. This is not the thread for "Stylistically Seamless Insertions In Existing Urban Tissue", on the contrary difference and to an extent contrast is implied already from the thread title.


----------



## erbse

Well, "*battles* between old and new architecture" would be a more appropriate title then.


----------



## Architecture lover

This is not a dialogue between old and new.
It's an unpleasant encounter between the two because some architects are too ego driven to allow themselves to reconstruct the building in its initial Gothic state. 

If any of these get chosen, the cathedral will no longer be a prime example of Gothic architecture, nor it will be part of the original Gothic branch.

Not good.


----------



## jfmoyen

Architecture lover said:


> If any of these get chosen, the cathedral will no longer be a prime example of Gothic architecture, nor it will be part of the original Gothic branch.


Well, you will remember that the spire is actually not gothic (well, not medieval gothic anyway) : it has been built in the 1850's by Eugène Viollet-le-Duc (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notre-Dame_de_Paris), who is also responsible for many reconstruction of medievial monuments in France (Pierrefonds, Carcassonne, Sainte-Chapelle in Paris, to name a few). It has always been acknowledged that Viollet le Duc's "renovations" were designed according to what he thought a gothic monument should be - not according to what was actually built in the XIIth - XVth century.

So the spire was the XIXth century interpretation of a gothic spire, no more authentic than any of the proposals we've seen.

In this light, the drawings that we have seen do make a lot of sense. They are no attempt to restore the church in its "original" state (which would have been in which year, anyway ? The cathedral has permanently evolved over its 800 years of life), but actually attempt to built a XXIst century version of gothic -- exactly in the same way that the XIXth century builders built a XIXth century version of it, and in fact in the same way as the XVth century architect built their version of a XIIth century church.

But, let me reassure you - in the current climate of conservatism and permanent grumpy complains, the chances that we see one of the most daring designs are close to nil. :sad2: Most likely we'll have a "mock medieval / XIXth century neogothic" reconstruction, as close as possible to what it was before the fire. So in 2020 we'll rebuild the 1850 interpretation of a 1150-1450 building... :dunno:

Which I do regreet, by the way. I have to disagree with you, the sketches we've seen (especially the first design) are both modern and creative, and at the same time respectful of the existing building and its history.


----------



## Andrew088

I like combination of modern and classic styles


----------



## DougalMcDougal

A modest undertaking, but I like it. This small office block incorporates the 1989 remains of a torn-down bridge originally built in 1910 to span the Rocky River gorge in suburban Cleveland. 
The new building extends a level down toward the river within the stub-end of the bridge.










Image by Stan Bullard for https://www.crainscleveland.com/real-estate/tenant-firm-execs-purchase-rocky-rivers-bridge-building


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

^^ I like this, I like it a lot. :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Georgius said:


> There was actualy a lot of ''look-at-me-I-want-to-advertise-myself'' proposals but these two are really different, since they are not only the most eye-catching, but the most serious too.
> The Miysis Studio proposal should be built. It preserves the original form of the spire and it gives the monument its cotemporary atraction, wich won't be less significant than the older ones.


Normally I like the mix of old and new, but in this case absolutely NOT! 

1st original Gothic architecture is so unique that any alteration ruins it. 2nd, not only are original Gothic buildings rare but also very old. Eventually they will all have collapses and fires, and if we modify them all none of the originals will be left. I think these originals should be kept original. 

On the other hand, if it was some 19th century neo-gothic church that this was proposed for after a fire, I would say go for it.


----------



## Shadow on the Wall

*Louvre Pyramid* 
Paris, France, 1985-1989










by Ieoh Ming Pei 
* 26. April 1917 - † 16. Mai 2019









by https://blogs.ethz.ch/digital-collections/2019/03/29/30-jahre-glaspyramide-von-ieoh-ming-pei-im-innenhof-des-louvre/




































all by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Louvre_Pyramid?uselang=de


----------



## ThatOneGuy

10 Jay Street, NYC



























[/resize]


----------



## ThatOneGuy

delete


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Felderhof House, Villandro, Italy
Architects: Pavol Mikolajcak Architekten


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Pombal Castle's Visitor Centre / COMOCO*














> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/563933/pombal-castle-s-visitor-centre-comoco-arquitectos​


----------



## UHW

*Chongqing, China*









@Havenlust


----------



## Architecture lover

jfmoyen said:


> But, let me reassure you - in the current climate of conservatism and permanent grumpy complains, the chances that we see one of the most daring designs are close to nil. :sad2: Most likely we'll have a "mock medieval / XIXth century neogothic" reconstruction, as close as possible to what it was before the fire. So in 2020 we'll rebuild the 1850 interpretation of a 1150-1450 building... :dunno:
> 
> Which I do regreet, by the way. I have to disagree with you, the sketches we've seen (especially the first design) are both modern and creative, and at the same time respectful of the existing building and its history.


First allow me to apologize for replying this late, I only saw you reply now.

And then allow me to reassure you myself: this has nothing to do with having a liberal versus a conservative climate. For most of the time the contemporary conservatives imagination revolves solely about how to get Russian 'pleasure' workers to pee on them, and later managing a way to cover all of that. It is not the kind of people who read books and thereafter can make a nice distinction between certain historic styles, let alone complain about how they should be reconstructed.

On a serious note: This is about not braking the continuity of styles that thrived in Europe and stand as a testimony of a certain era. If we start ruining them (like communist did when they were scratching the eyes of centuries old Byzantine frescoes) we only show ourselves as architecturally illiterate.
Shall we go to the point when we ruin all of our historic architecture for the purpose of boosting the ego of modern architects? North Korea and many other such radical societies have already done that. Deleted everything there was in the past, for the sake of trying to show (and failing while at it) they know better.

Shall we delete all of the modernist 20th century architecture because of certain reasons, or even worse, shall we upgrade it with modern additions, making it appear more futuristic? No, we should let it be as it was. 

We shouldn't be illiterate, nor shall we have double standards when it comes to architecture.

Let's not ruin our prime representatives of certain styles, we don't have them in huge quantity for us to play in such ways.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hotel Arena in Amsterdam / Team V Architecture*














> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/926917/hotel-arena-in-amsterdam-team-v-architecture​


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*11-15 Grosvenor Crescent Apartments / Flanagan Lawrence*














> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/927178/11-15-grosvenor-crescent-apartments-flanagan-lawrence​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Landaburu House, Bera, Spain (2019)
Architects: Jordi Hidalgo Tané


----------



## Jason.N

^^^
Amazing spot. Crazy how bright it is for a home that's built into the ground.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Baby Point Residence, Toronto, ON, Canada (1912/2019)
Architects: Batay-Csorba Architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Parchment Work House Extension, Northamptonshire, UK
Architects: Will Gamble Architects


----------



## Zaz965

dude, pardon me but I prefer concrete ceilings than wooden ceilings


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Plas Gwyn Farmhouse, Pwllhelli, Wales


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Casa Marzi* in Prosito, Italy (Andrea Frapolli, 2019)

_source_


----------



## RokasLT

*Kėdainiai, LT























*


----------



## soren5en

_Max Dudler_
_Wiesbaden. Wiesbadener Palais - Taunusstraße 3 ( 2017 - 2020 )_






























_Münster. Diözesanbibliothek an der Überwasserkirche ( 2003 - 2005 )




































_


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Town Hall, Bodø, Norway (2019)
Architects: Atelier Lorentzen Langkilde


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Paddy Field Bookstore, Xiadi, China (2020)
Architects: Trace Architecture Office


----------



## Zaz965

Arts center shanghai
















Very Shanghai __上海__魔都派头


by 425zx on 500px by 425zx on 500px by 425zx on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy

del


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yufengli Homestay, Taizhou, China 
Architects: LYCS Architecture


----------



## soren5en

_Halle. Mediathek Burg Giebichenstein. Peter Zirkel_





























_Rostock. Bibliothek Ulmicum. Peter Zirkel















Dresden. Orangerie am Herzogin Garten. Ellertmann Schmitz / Peter Zirkel





























ellertmannschmitzarchitekten.de
peterzirkel.de_


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Le Diamant, Quebec City, QC, Canada (2019)
Architects: Jacques Plante architectes


----------



## ThatOneGuy

La Doyenne House, Montreal, QC, Canada (2020)
Architects: naturehumaine
Source


----------



## roballan

Torre Reforma, Mexico City.

Award winning Torre Reforma is a 245 meter tall building located in the heart of Mexico City's CBD and main avenue, Paseo de la Reforma. Built embracing a 20th Century new-gothic mansion, during its construction, the whole manor had to be mounted on rails for it coud be displaced a few meters to allow the cimentation of the tower to be constructed. As of today the mansion has been restored to its original beauty and serves as an access to the tower's lobby.









(Credits to its authors)








(Credits to its authors)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Pacherhof Wine Cellar, South Tyrol, Italy (2019)
Architects: Bergmeisterwolf 
Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Tornhuset, Malmo, Sweden (2014)
Architects: Terroir + Kim Utzon Arkitekter
Source


----------



## Jackson50

243 Perth Avenue, Toronto, Canada.

1913 church renovated into apartments, plus extension.

Original









source

After










Source


----------



## RokasLT

*Casa Mafra / Mafra House, by João Tiago Aguiar, arquitectos 















*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Schoolhouse, Meaford, ON, Canada (1873/2020)
Architects: Brian O’Brian Architect
Source


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich, Switzerland* | Insurance HQ Extension

Address: Mythenquai 2, 8002 Zürich
Architect: Adolf Krischanitz

























Historical HQ from 1905:








Progress:












source: The Quai Zurich Campus (opens in 2021)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Koldinghus Castle, Kolding, Denmark (1991)
Architects: Inger and Johannes Exner


----------

